# Homeschooling moms?



## hoytman (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you seen the video Sarah Plain & Tall? Well I won't write asking for a wife,but what about a pen pal?
Same kinda story here raising two kids by myself only am not living somwhere rustic ,yet, like the U.P. and your probably not on the Eastern Seaboard.
Rick


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I agree 100%


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

http://www.askthebrain.com/female_pal_pen-.html


----------

